# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  ghost máy bằng usb

## Trịnh Nguyệt

mình ghost máy cho đứa bạn nhưng file ghost của nó không hiểu vì sao mà có pass . thế là chẳng ghost được .có ai biết cách phá pass nó không giúp mình với .
[marquee] thoden.it ---> thoden.it ----> thoden.it[/marquee]
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nhầm thao tác rồi .nhờ addmin xóa giùm bài này nhé

----------


## panda41

> mình ghost máy cho đứa bạn nhưng file ghost của nó không hiểu vì sao mà có pass . thế là chẳng ghost được .có ai biết cách phá pass nó không giúp mình với .
> [marquee] thoden.it ---> thoden.it ----> thoden.it[/marquee]
> ---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> nhầm thao tác rồi .nhờ addmin xóa giùm bài này nhé


bạn phải xem rõ file ghost đó lấy từ nguồn nào chứ, khi người ta cho file ghost thì người ta cho pass luôn mà, mình có mấy bản ghost win sp2,sp3 và win 7, 1 bản là do trần di linh làm, và đặt pass, nên khi ghost phải viết pass, nếu bạn có dùng bản ghost của trandilinh thì thử pass đó xem, còn mình chưa thấy ai ngoài trandilinh đặt pass cho file ghost cả

----------


## dungtsbd

hiện nay trên diễn đàn khác cũng có nhiều câu hỏi về phá pass file ghost .nhưng nói chung vẫn chưa có cách nào khả thi cả .
cái công phá file ghost cũng bằng tạo một file ghost .vậy bạn hãy tranh thủ tạo file ghost khi chờ câu trả lời vậy

----------


## phamthaovnn

tạo file ghót thì nói làm gì nữa
máy nó đang bị hư hỏng hệ thống trầm trọng .định ghost lại máy thôi .không muốn cài win đâu

----------


## mcqueen

thì ghost đó mà .mình chỉ mất 3 phút tìm .17 phút down và 4 phút ghi ra đĩa thôi à .
bạn vào itquangnam mà lấy nhiều lắm .





> đĩa nguyên bản :
> đĩa boot gồm 4 phần . 
> 1 . autoghost . bạn chỉ cần cho cd vào máy tính . khởi động từ cd và chọn phím 1 . là bạn đã sở hữu ngay 1 hệ điều hành windows xp oem được hưởng mọi quyền lợi từ việc sử dụng phần mền chính hãng . có thể update . download games ...... từ microsoft.com/vietnam
> bản ghost tương thích với tất cả các loại chíp intel , amd 
> cài sẵn tất cả các diriver sata của amd , intel và một số loại khác nữa 
> chạy trên all main . bạn có thể cài trên pc . laptop và cả notebook nữa 
> 2 . có tích hợp đĩa hiren's boot 9.5
> 3 . chương trình linux live cd dls 4.4.6 mới nhất . chạy hoàn toàn trên cd bạn có thể duyết web . nghe nhạc và soạn thảo văn bản .....
> 4. chương trình acronis sever universal restore . chương trình backup dư liệu . an toàn cho vista . bạn có thể sao lưu windos và bung trên nhiều máy tính mà không phai lo lắng về vấn đề tương thích driver . chương trình này có chức năng tự dỡ bỏ phần cứng khi sao lưu và cài lại toàn bộ khi bung ảnh . 
> ...

----------


## phamthaovnn

ghost kiểu đó thì mình biết .nhưng quan trọng là mình muốn bung ghost cơ .dùng lại những ứng dụng của bản ghost đó mà .các bạn cố gắn giúp mình nhé

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

> ghost kiểu đó thì mình biết .nhưng quan trọng là mình muốn bung ghost cơ .dùng lại những ứng dụng của bản ghost đó mà .các bạn cố gắn giúp mình nhé


bạn muốn bung ghost ah, vậy bạn đã có file ghost trong máy bạn chưa vậy, tức là trước đó bạn đã chuẩn bị 1 file ghost nào chưa??

----------


## giasuvietmy

ghost gần như là bản backup sao lưu của win, muốn bung ghost thì lúc mới cài win thì ban phải tạo file ghost ngay khi cài win xong và để nó ở một vị trí nào đó trong máy tính, khi win của bạn lỗi bạn có thể lấy file ghost lúc bạn lưu đó ghost lại là xong như kiểu là cài lại win mới đó mà, nếu như bạn không có file ghost thf hãy lên google tìm và down file ghost mà bạn cần về rồi ghost lại là ok thôi

----------


## paliauthentic

> ghost kiểu đó thì mình biết .nhưng quan trọng là mình muốn bung ghost cơ .dùng lại những ứng dụng của bản ghost đó mà .các bạn cố gắn giúp mình nhé


.nếu vậy thì không thể nhanh được nếu bạn chưa có file ghost lúc cài xong win .
bạn muốn lấy lại các phần mềm của bản win trước đó thì e khó rồi .bạn phải cài win , cài phần mềm sau đó tạo file ghost thôi .

----------


## TruongTamPhong

chời ơi .mấy bạn không đọc kĩ rồi .tất nhiên là máy có file ghost nhưng nó bị đặt pass .mình muốn hỏi các bạn cách phá pass của nó cơ

----------


## chimoiminhem

> bạn phải xem rõ file ghost đó lấy từ nguồn nào chứ, khi người ta cho file ghost thì người ta cho pass luôn mà, mình có mấy bản ghost win sp2,sp3 và win 7, 1 bản là do trần di linh làm, và đặt pass, nên khi ghost phải viết pass, nếu bạn có dùng bản ghost của trandilinh thì thử pass đó xem, còn mình chưa thấy ai ngoài trandilinh đặt pass cho file ghost cả


bạn có file ghost iso sp2 cấu hình hơi yếu gram chỉ có 128 thôi, khi burm ra nhận diện dc river của màn hình và car âm thanh nhé, vì máy mình mất đĩa kèm theo máy rồi.

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

minh la thanh vien moi, mong giup do

----------


## theanhutc2

chi cho em phan mem tao dia boot di cac ban

----------

